# Short run CNC Lathe work/parts (pulleys) needed



## zomaxx (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking for someone close to Georgia to do short runs (15-20 pieces) of parts like shown.



Thank you.


----------



## JPigg55 (Jan 1, 2013)

If you can't find anyone here to help you out, might try http://www.emachineshop.com/.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jan 1, 2013)

I sent him a PM last night but no reply as of yet


----------



## Richard King (Jan 1, 2013)

I have done some rebuilding for this following company.  I'm not sure they do short runs, but give them a shout and ask.
If you talk to Brian, say hello from me.   phone: 478-788-5052 | fax: 478-788-1956 | mail: L.H. Thomson Company Inc, 7800 NE Industrial Blvd, Macon Georgia 31216


----------



## rickcact (Jan 1, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> I sent him a PM last night but no reply as of yet




 Same here


----------

